
The Shallowness of Google Translate - rcarmo
https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/551570/?__twitter_impression=true&amp;single_page=true
======
ColinWright
For those who might be interested to see the discussion by the HN on this
article, it's been submitted and discussed before:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16287171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16287171)
(23 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16267363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16267363)
(12 comments)

There are other submissions without comments, showing that the article is of
interest:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16285196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16285196)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16279656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16279656)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16265302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16265302)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16294491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16294491)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16296738](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16296738)

